# Pelican your keychain FOB



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Will this do. I made it about 15 minutes ago. That black spot on the end is in the deer horn.


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

Very nice Bobby. You're really giving that lathe a workout.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

I had run out of deer horn and so I stopped by Pelicans last night and he gave me a rack he had shot. So I made this for him. He don't know it yet but he will get a pen too.I just haven't got it made yet. So don't tell him.:rotfl:


----------



## pelican (May 22, 2004)

Bobby said:


> Will this do. I made it about 15 minutes ago. That black spot on the end is in the deer horn.


Hey, that's great, Bobby! Thank ya, thank ya. I'd write a personal thank ya note if I only had a good pen.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

pelican said:


> Hey, that's great, Bobby! Thank ya, thank ya. I'd write a personal thank ya note if I only had a good pen.


I got one turned. But I made a mistake on it. I need to talk to Jim (Galvbay) to find out if I can fix it or do I have to trash it and make another one. I will post a picture of it in a few minutes.


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

Bobby....what happened??? Did you assemble it in the wrong order??? Don't toss it yet...jg


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Ok here is the picture of both of them Keychain and Pen. Both from a 8 point buck that Pelican shot himself.


----------



## pelican (May 22, 2004)

Now that is really neat, Bobby. Gracias, amigo! Whatcha going to make for yourself and momma?


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

pelican said:


> Now that is really neat, Bobby. Gracias, amigo! Whatcha going to make for yourself and momma?


Mama already has her whisle keychain and several pens made of different woods.


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

I've got lots of drops for him to practice on the next time I go to the ranch.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Pen is fixed and ready for delivery. Pelican do you want me to mail it to you? If so I can send it tomorrow.


Jim(Galvbay) that fix worked.


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

Bobby....the reason that happened is that when you sanded the ends of the blocks...you took too much off. It's a easy fix. If you are going to do a lot of pens you may want to invest in a barrel trimmer. gb

http://www.hutproducts.com/tools9.html


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

I was supposed to have one in that package that came in with nothing but a catalog. It should be here tomorrow or Tuesday.


----------



## pelican (May 22, 2004)

Bobby said:


> Pen is fixed and ready for delivery. Pelican do you want me to mail it to you? If so I can send it tomorrow.


That would be great, Bobby. You still got my street address? The Zip is 77554.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Got you covered will be in the mail tomorrow if the post office is open. With all the new holidays you never know


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

In the mail


----------



## pelican (May 22, 2004)

Cool. I can't remember the last time I got a "surprise" in the mail.


----------



## pelican (May 22, 2004)

Bobby, Got the fob and pen! Very cool. I didn't mention this before but I shot that deer on one of the last hunts with my dad. Those little mementos will always be very special. Thanks again, 
Bob


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Good glad you got them. Hope you like them as much as I liked making them.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

I am going to try something else now. I am going to make a pen with a 30-06 brass/deer horn pen. Just as soon as my supplies come in.


----------

